# took a walk-about today;)



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

6.2 miles, and saw lots of new sights.  I love the old, Victorians so shot several of them as you will see.  There are soooo many more to take photos of, with way more color & amazing architecture.  But here are a few for you Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

*a few more*

Here are 5 more, and then I'll see if I can insert the rest Ok, can't so will add in another "reply", Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

K, just 2 more  Then, tha, that's all folks!!  Aren't you relieved, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice homes there, thanks for sharing, cute SmartCar in front.   I really like your last two pics in your last post!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

Is that Pompas grass?  Not sure, something like that but I've only seen the white up in Oregon.  The red is so pretty!  Oh yeah, and I could not believe how tiny that car was  The wheels looked about the size of a wheelbarrow, lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks like Pampas grass to me, the red is really pretty!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 6, 2015)

Great shots, Denise, those houses are so lovely and cute little car too. Love the purple doors. on house in post #2.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful photos Denise.  You're doing good !  John


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

adorable cars, and they are electric right?  Well, I see this one is just wind up and go, LOLL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Cookie, 

things like those doors catch my eye, and there are lots more I want to take as well  The one of the "side porch I took because of the beautiful glass inlaid next to the doorway but it didn't show up very well  I will get more.  I had such a great time walking, and the weather is heavenly here, especially the last two days with the cool breezes keeping that sticky humidity down


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

thanks John, I really had fun  I loved that house with all the foliage around it, and the white fencing.  That's a lovely house and someone has taken care of it denise

Oh SHOOT, I didn't upload that one yet, I will now John


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

*I'm missing one I*

took closer into the main house.  It's closeby so I'll try and get a better one tomorrow.  I loved the yard and trees, looked like a park inside the fence, from what I could peek at, lol  See in the one, the old-type double garage so far from the house it looks like, and I think I saw what looked like a chauffer's apt. above that garage. 

My photos really don't do it justice Better luck tomorrow I hope


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks!! Very nice restored area...


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2015)

I love love love these charming Victorians…and all within 6 miles of you? Lucky you!


----------



## Raven (Sep 7, 2015)

Great pictures Denise.  They give us an idea of your surrounding area.
My favourite house is #4 with the blue trim.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice homes Denise! Lots of Victorian near me and love them!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 7, 2015)

Good job! I love the purple doors with the purple flowers to match.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 7, 2015)

thanks Raven, I see a lot of things on my walks for sure.  I have walked most of the different "sides" of town now, but still have many streets, to go down, and lots more to see  That should keep me off the couch, and out in this awesome weather we are having  Winter will come soon enough, but I so hope I don't stop walking this time.  Winter is the easy time for me to pack on weight, and soooooo many excuses not to go out, lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh, Raven, the one you like is a pretty, creamy yellow.  I didn't pick that up real well, but I took all these with my phone.  It does ok, and it actually focuses better than when I use my regular cam.  I think that means I have a very, fast shutter speed on the phone, but need to learn how to set that on my camera


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2015)

...took me awhile to catch up to you speed-walkersnthego:!  Whew!  What a great neighborhood, Denise!  I sorta like the one with the purple doors too! "Keep on walking"!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh I just love these houses! Thank you.


----------



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

Don't let my wife see these! She'll be wanting to move there. Love your photos. I enjoy looking at what other people find interesting. Makes me look around closer to see what I may be missing.


----------

